# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  trojan.win32.ddox.ci помогите удалить вирус KB2735122 – Обновление безопасности (заявка №72919)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Не открываются ссылки на сайты
 пишет
 рекомендуем немедленно установить последнее обновление безопасности браузера.
 Trojan.Win32.Ddox.ci
 – Предназначен для кражи паролей (в том числе ВКонтакте, Одноклассники.ру) и загрузки на зараженный ПК новых вредоносных программ
 Для безопасного продолжения работы необходимо обновить браузер
 KB2735122 – Обновление безопасности (08.11.2010) (*Критическое обновление)
 KB1971384 – Обновление баз фишинговых сайтов (12.11.2010)
Дата обращения: 25.05.2011 17:48:12
Номер заявки: 72919

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*25.05.2011 19:30:06* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\Windows\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 639224 байт дата файла: 22.07.2008 13:24:32 версия: "1.38.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004" *C:\\Program Files\\mycent~1\\infobar\\mycentriainfobar.dll* - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.v
 размер: 284658 байт дата файла: 20.07.2008 21:51:36 версия: "1.8.2.1245" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Mycentria.3; VBA32: Зловред Win32.Adware.Mycentria; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.284534; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Adware.Mycentria application; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Program Files\\mycent~1\\infobar\\mycent~1.dll* - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.v
 размер: 284658 байт дата файла: 20.07.2008 21:51:36 версия: "1.8.2.1245" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Mycentria.3; VBA32: Зловред Win32.Adware.Mycentria; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.284534; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Adware.Mycentria application; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Program Files\\EVEREST Ultimate Edition\\everest_start.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 334928 байт дата файла: 25.05.2009

----------


## CyberHelper

25.05.2011 21:22:30 лечение успешно завершено

----------

